# Canadian permanent residency or citizenship query



## monkeyboy3 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am looking for some information regarding citizenship or Canadian permanent residency. I will start with what information I know at the moment and any help or advise would be most welcome.

I am 29 and my wife is 28 (born 1982).

Ok my wife's mother (the mother-in-law) was born in Canada 1952. My wife's Grandparents (Grandad German and Grandmother British) moved to Canada after the second world war (still waiting to find out what year they moved to Canada).

They were living in Canada and had her Mum in 1952 but returned to the UK in 1954/55 and to my knowledge they have never returned on a living basis anyway.

My wife's mum has a canadian provincial and territorial birth certificate, and was registered as a uk citizen in 1970 after her father was naturalized.

Does anyone know what status my Wife's Mum would be? If she is a canadian citizen then would my wife be a canadian citizen by descent?

I have looked at the CIC website and it appears she is and I have posted similar post on another forum who have advised me that they are both Canadian citizens and my wife has to apply for proof of citizenship certificate.

If anyone can advise please do as all information is most welcome and I thank you in advance


----------

